# Showdown



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, my D is final on Monday. I can't imagine how it will play out, but nothing would surprise me. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_IYTTSLsWw


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you have to go to court?

I thought you told the ex goodbye and you were out of her life. If she was going to wig out it would have been then.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's hoping for the best on this coming Monday.

I was pizza faced teenager when ELO came out with that song in the 70's  But nothing like their 75 song *Poker*


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't have to, but you never can tell about that woman, she might freak.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

GF and I are going for a drive in the country.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Badblood said:


> GF and I are going for a drive in the country.


Good. Get outta Dodge.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

That's what I'm thinkin, too.


----------

